# Weekend March  4-6 2016



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2016)

Where you skiing/riding?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2016)

Le massif


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2016)

might be shopping for new boots on Saturday and then breaking them in on Sunday.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 1, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Where you skiing/riding?



Wildcat on Saturday. There is an EICSL race and discount ($45?) tickets can be arranged if you ask nicely.

Sunday is up in the air. Anywhere in the Mt Washington Valley is a possibility. I have valley pass tickets to burn.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

Either Crotched or Attitash on Saturday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 1, 2016)

jay, but may do the quebec tremblant drive this weekend. its so cheap and on max pass, big snow tonight, clear weather for the weekend, not too cold, with safe driving conditions sunday.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2016)

Colorado


----------



## ss20 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm using my two night Cranwell Resort (Lenox, MA) voucher I won in an Easter Egg hunt last April at Butternut.  Normally the hotel costs $300 a night this time of year and I'll be in it for a total of ~23 hours over the weekend (14 of which will be spent sleeping).  Skiing Berkshire East Saturday, Mount Snow Sunday, and Catamount Monday.  Three states, three days.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Either Crotched or Attitash on Saturday.



Be aware that the National Telemarking Championships are being held at Crotched this Thursday-Sunday.  Not sure of the impact or number of racers.  Could be fun to watch.  Make sure to see the bottom of a previous course at about 50 seconds from this youtube video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npK8xq-hGiw


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 1, 2016)

If it snows tonight tomorrow I'll be at K Thurs./Fri. If not I'll be home.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 2, 2016)

Thursday -sun will be ........ Garbage everywhere  keeps getting worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Mar 2, 2016)

Or head a bit south for some spring skiing?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Be aware that the National Telemarking Championships are being held at Crotched this Thursday-Sunday.  Not sure of the impact or number of racers.  Could be fun to watch.  Make sure to see the bottom of a previous course at about 50 seconds from this youtube video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npK8xq-hGiw



Thanks.  I never pay attention to such matters.  Pretty set on going there either way unless I see compelling reason to head up North.  Wildcat claims 5", but the way things are going this year they'll net 2" after the rain


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 2, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Be aware that the National Telemarking Championships are being held at Crotched this Thursday-Sunday.  Not sure of the impact or number of racers.  Could be fun to watch.  Make sure to see the bottom of a previous course at about 50 seconds from this youtube video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npK8xq-hGiw



I did one of those at gunstock one year. It was tough. It wasn't the national championship. The one I did had even a bigger uphill section. I won a pair of bindings - well more like I was given a pair of bindings. My age group was small.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I did one of those at gunstock one year. It was tough. It wasn't the national championship. The one I did had even a bigger uphill section. I won a pair of bindings - well more like I was given a pair of bindings. My age group was small.



Just an FYI thing here, if last years starting lists are indicative of how many racers will be there, NEXT weekend at Gunstock there's going to be about 400 kids + various parents, other family members and coaches using Tiger and Cannonball for what essentially amounts to the U12 and U14 Northeast alpine Championships.  This might compell Gunstock to at least fire the guns on the race hills, ahead of the likely warmth later next week, the next few days as even before any parent/family tickets are sold and/or food + beverage for family members are sold, Gunstock is looking at about 75k in race entry fees coming to them based on the number of entry's last year.  I'm guessing that more many reasons, Gunstock DOESN'T want to have to cancel this event!!

For me this weekend its a double Mount Snow weekend.  I will enjoy for the 1st time in 5 weeks not having to travel at some point over the weekend to a race for my kids at some other mountain!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2016)

In an effort to break up the long drives I'm thinking about driving to Burlington Friday night, getting a hotel for Friday-Sunday, driving to tremblant sarurday, back to Burlington to sleep, then to Jay or Bolton Sunday. Bolton dropped a lot of ropes today and I still have a voucher to use.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> In an effort to break up the long drives I'm thinking about driving to Burlington Friday night, getting a hotel for Friday-Sunday, driving to tremblant sarurday, back to Burlington to sleep, then to Jay or Bolton Sunday. Bolton dropped a lot of ropes today and I still have a voucher to use.



On your way back from Tremblant, I consider staying on the Canadian side of the border.  With the exchange rate, you get such a good bang for your buck.  This works better for Jay Peak.  There aren't a lot of good options in Canada across from from Highgate, but there are some good options near the border with Jay Peak.


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Either Crotched or Attitash on Saturday.



Will be at Crotched on Saturday!  Cannon on Sunday


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 2, 2016)

Smuggler's Notch: Friday-Sunday


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Bolton dropped a lot of ropes today and I still have a voucher to use.



Bout time, they've had enough snow on their terrain for a while. BV has made disappointing efforts to open any terrain this year. I was up there in January and the entire mountain was covered and with plenty of base, but only Vista chair was open. At least everything off Vista is open again.. if it holds out I might be able to use my 4 pack this season.

Doesn't make sense to me why they so often say there's not enough snow on Wilderness when that mountain is the same elevation as the middle mountain. And you can clearly see the trails are covered with the exact same snow.

Weekend plans.. Sutton on Saturday and Jay on Sunday .. 2 nights at Hotel L'Horizon in Sutton.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> On your way back from Tremblant, I consider staying on the Canadian side of the border.  With the exchange rate, you get such a good bang for your buck.  This works better for Jay Peak.  There aren't a lot of good options in Canada across from from Highgate, but there are some good options near the border with Jay Peak.



Part of the appeal is having a US hotel near the border to leave my weed at while I am in Canada. A little pathetic, but it is what it is


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

Hah. Last time I brought erb across the Canada line, they did pull me aside and ask to search the vehicle. There were a few other college kids in the car with me. Fortunately while I was pulling into the space I was thinking quick. Took the erb and put it in my pocket. Then I casually asked if they had a restroom I could use while they looked around. "Sure, that way".

By the time I got back they were done poking around and I was free to leave. Keep in mind this was 15 years ago though. I'd like to think these days I'd be smart enough to actually flush the ganja while in the restroom. Worked out anyway.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Part of the appeal is having a US hotel near the border to leave my weed at while I am in Canada. A little pathetic, but it is what it is



You definitely don't want to fool around with that stuff at the border.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 2, 2016)

Thinking BW under the lights Friday. 
Saturday tour (incredibly optimistic) or hike. 
Sunday volunteer day at Cannon with some laps in between lessons.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> You definitely don't want to fool around with that stuff at the border.



Yep risk v reward is clear on that one, which is why I am doing one day in Canada and one in Vermont, with a Vermont hotel room. Having my cake and eating it too. I also like not having any one 8 hour drive to deal with.


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Thinking BW under the lights Friday.
> Saturday tour (incredibly optimistic) or hike.
> Sunday volunteer day at Cannon with some laps in between lessons.



PM me on Sunday!


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Yep risk v reward is clear on that one, which is why I am doing one day in Canada and one in Vermont, with a Vermont hotel room. Having my cake and eating it too. I also like not having any one 8 hour drive to deal with.



you're baking a cake with weed in it?  I bet you wouldnt have a problem getting that across the border.


----------



## Tin (Mar 2, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Smuggler's Notch: Friday-Sunday



Gonna be a liver wrecker.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Yep risk v reward is clear on that one, which is why I am doing one day in Canada and one in Vermont, with a Vermont hotel room. Having my cake and eating it too. I also like not having any one 8 hour drive to deal with.



How much do you need for one day of skiing?  I'm a lightweight but a days worth should be easy to cross with.  No?


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 2, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Thinking BW under the lights Friday.
> Saturday tour (incredibly optimistic) or hike.
> Sunday volunteer day at Cannon with some laps in between lessons.



Does BW still have night skiing?


.


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Does BW still have night skiing?
> 
> 
> .



Yea they have a few runs off the chair closest to the lodge.

From their website:

Night Skiing & Riding Schedule
Five trails, and two lifts are open for night skiing and riding most Fridays, Saturdays and holiday period evenings during the winter season. Twilight tickets available from 2- 8 pm, and Night tickets from 4 - 8 pm: Friday and Saturdays from December 26, 2015 until March 12, 2016, plus December 27-31, 2015, January 17, 2016, and February 14-18, 2016. We also have a great Powder & Pasta lift ticket special (includes pasta dinner) during night skiing. Learn more



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 2, 2016)

dlague said:


> PM me on Sunday!


Will do!

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 3, 2016)

Smuggs


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> How much do you need for one day of skiing?  I'm a lightweight but a days worth should be easy to cross with.  No?



99 times out of 100 sure. It's that 1 time you gotta worry about. Doggies smell a little just as easily as they smell a lot.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> 99 times out of 100 sure. It's that 1 time you gotta worry about.



And if you got busted you'd likely _never_ be allowed back in Canada.  Good call on the VT room for your purposes.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 3, 2016)

Abominable said:


> And if you got busted you'd likely _never_ be allowed back in Canada.  Good call on the VT room for your purposes.



The same is true if you have a prior DWI conviction.  Canada will deny you entry.  I wonder how many skiers get turned away each year because of a prior drug or DWI conviction.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Doggies smell a little just as easily as they smell a lot.



This is 100% scientifically false.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2016)

FUUUUUUUUUU.... I have a DUI from 4 years ago. CWOF but it looks like it doesn't matter.

Hotel won't refund me, has to be 7 days out.

I'll have my wife drive across the border and take my chances I guess. If I get turned around it's a loss of $360 for 2 nights at the hotel, and we'll be doing 2 days of Jay and having to get another hotel I guess :/

What are my chances, are they really going to do a background check on me in the passenger seat with a good passport and clean car with skis in it?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> FUUUUUUUUUU.... I have a DUI from 4 years ago. CWOF but it looks like it doesn't matter.
> 
> Hotel won't refund me, has to be 7 days out.
> 
> ...



It happens more so when flying. since 911 it may be equal not sure. Haven't been to the 51 state since 1999


----------



## yeggous (Mar 3, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> It happens more so when flying. since 911 it may be equal not sure. Haven't been to the 51 state since 1999



This is a really tricky situation. I have an arrest on my record, by charges were dismissed. I have crossed into Canada several times since without incident, but one night I got taken aside at the border. They quietly sat me in a chair to wait. After 30 minutes they called me over, asked me about 5 minutes of questions, and let me continue on my way. It was embarrassing and annoying, but not a show stopper. From this whole affair I learned that unsettled charges and convictions will bar admission. If you have proof of a settlement not resulting in conviction then things can go relatively smoothly.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2016)

Continuance Without a Finding

Often referred to as "CWOF", continuance without a finding is when a defendant essentially pleads "no contest" to a DUI or DWI but instead of being convicted is formally placed on probation. Once the defendant satisfies the conditions of probation, the court dismisses their case without a conviction. Americans who have had a DUI dismissed in this manner may be permitted to travel to Canada again without requiring special entrance permission.



Since mine was CWOF - dismissed ... looks like I should be good. I'll bring a copy of my CORI to prove it if necessary.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 3, 2016)

Check this out. http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/helpcentre/answer.asp?qnum=143&top=8  Not sure this applies for ski trips.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> FUUUUUUUUUU.... I have a DUI from 4 years ago. CWOF but it looks like it doesn't matter.
> 
> Hotel won't refund me, has to be 7 days out.
> 
> ...



Hahaha! You get "detained" for a while. Enough to ruin your ski day. They'll want ID from everyone in the vehicle, and if there is anything on your record, they will find it. 

You can apply for a waiver, after so much time passes after your conviction, but I believe it is a 10 year minimum lasped time with a clean record. And... there is NO guarantee that you will receive the waiver. Times have changed on border crossing. 

My buddy makes a good living taking tractor trailers over the border and getting them loaded for drivers who get to the Canadian border, and find out the hard way that they aren't welcome there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2016)

Don't think so based on what I've read it's only a problem if you've been convicted. CWOF / case dismissed = no conviction.

If anything I might have to show my CORI. Will let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks.  I never pay attention to such matters.  Pretty set on going there either way unless I see compelling reason to head up North.  Wildcat claims 5", but the way things are going this year they'll net 2" after the rain



Wildcat sounds like it is skiing nicely after 8" of new snow.  Tonight the crotch was a little rough, and with the route with the best coverage, Satellite Summit-Meteor closed for the race, it leaves Pluto's(quite icy tonight), Retro(down to a 5' path in one spot, and Moon walk down from the top.  I love the place, but if I had the chance to get up to Wildcat on Sat or Sun I probably would.  Crotched has not made any snow since the r#@n, and it doesn't look like they plan to.  Can't really blame them at this point.  At least the Rocket was running tonight.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll be at Sugarbush this weekend...


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 3, 2016)

Probably going to head to Loon on Sunday considering I have to be up at 5am anyway to drop my dad off at the airport so if I am going to up that early I might as well go skiing.  Saturday I have work obligations otherwise I might have headed to Sunday River or Killington for the weekend.  I expect Loon to be disappointing in comparison to my 5 days at Steamboat last week


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Probably going to head to Loon on Sunday considering I have to be up at 5am anyway to drop my dad off at the airport so if I am going to up that early I might as well go skiing.



spring ahead this weekend, tough getting up extra early!!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> spring ahead this weekend, tough getting up extra early!!



It's not this weekend.


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> This is 100% scientifically false.



I lived on the Canadian border and I have had my car searched and dogs lit my car like a Christmas tree.  I had nothing but stuff that might have been dropped on the floor.  The took my car apart and walked away.  Funny thing my father worked at the opposite border. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> It's not this weekend.



next weekend - 3/13


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 4, 2016)

Berkshire East tonight, Berkshire East tomorrow, Smuggs Sunday and somewhere else Monday.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 4, 2016)

Greek Peak Saturday, Hunter Sunday, will keep eyes peeled for the infamous blue boy.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> It's not this weekend.



Oops. You're right.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 4, 2016)

Made it across the border no problem. They just asked why we were going, where we were staying, took and apparently scanned our passports, but brought them back quickly and said have a good time.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

10:15PM - Probably about 150 or so fan gun lights lit up, and the sweet humming sound they make in the air because there's barely any wind across route 100 on Mount Snow, add in a few flurries falling, and it's tough to believe it's the 1st weekend in March for many reasons!!  Tomorrow is shaping up to be good here!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2016)

anyone reporting good conditions today? looking to do a day trip, catskils, svt or ma.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 5, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> anyone reporting good conditions today? looking to do a day trip, catskils, svt or ma.



Wildcat was great today. Legit packed powder.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

I was regretting not going there today.  It was awesome on Thursday.  Crotched today was the worst surface I've ever skied there.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I was regretting not going there today.  It was awesome on Thursday.  Crotched today was the worst surface I've ever skied there.



If it makes you feel better, I had a shitty day. Shit tune from Bob and Terry's, and I brought out my rock skis for the ungroomed. If I can't fix them this week they're about to be shot skis. 

It did not help that I showed up still drunk from last night. Snow was excellent, but I did not bring my A game.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Mar 5, 2016)

yeggous said:


> If it makes you feel better, I had a shitty day. Shit tune from Bob and Terry's, and I brought out my rock skis for the ungroomed. If I can't fix them this week they're about to be shot skis.
> 
> It did not help that I showed up still drunk from last night. Snow was excellent, but I did not bring my A game.
> 
> ...



Also worth noting that today was very busy. They were parking in the overflow lots by 9:30am. Despite this lift lines never got long, even by Wildcat standards. You could tell it was the EICSL championship race because the bar had a several person line as long as I I was there from 12 to 3:30. I've never seen that before.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

That's good to hear. Hopefully the girls made bank.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 5, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat was great today. Legit packed powder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Same at Cannon. Best non-powder conditions of the year


----------



## Madroch (Mar 6, 2016)

Hoping winds Aren't as bad as advertised mon at jay- then a nice spring day at k tues...


----------



## yeggous (Mar 6, 2016)

Cranmore is great today too. Just warm enough to soften the surface, but not warm enough to turn to mush. I am pleased.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 6, 2016)

Madroch said:


> Hoping winds Aren't as bad as advertised mon at jay- then a nice spring day at k tues...



K is brutal today ! Better wait till it warms up a lot. A lot !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 6, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> K is brutal today ! Better wait till it warms up a lot. A lot !


Ugh, planning on being there tomorrow. Guess I can take my time getting there. Hopefully it will soften up a little during the week.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> K is brutal today ! Better wait till it warms up a lot. A lot !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Skied yesterday from 8 to 1030 and was decent until 1030 when it started to get scraped off


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Ugh, planning on being there tomorrow. Guess I can take my time getting there. Hopefully it will soften up a little during the week.



Weekday traffic will be less so I'm sure it will groom out well. Superstar was awesome on skiers right till about 10. Afternoon boilerplate was on most trails.    Such a shame ! This weeks weather will take its toll 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Madroch (Mar 6, 2016)

Should be 45-50 tues-hope that softens it...


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 7, 2016)

Madroch said:


> Should be 45-50 tues-hope that softens it...



Don't know if those temps will soften boilerplate. Me thinks a lot of trails will be closed from what we could see yesterday. 

Pray and hope for the best  !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Mar 7, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Don't know if those temps will soften boilerplate. Me thinks a lot of trails will be closed from what we could see yesterday.
> 
> Pray and hope for the best  !
> 
> ...



So what do you think will survive till Saturday?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2016)

Hit Smuggs Friday and Saturday.  Both days were beautiful outside, but Friday was much better than Saturday. Woods were very variable Friday depending where you were, but it was a really fun day.  Saturday was fairly icy though.  Ruthie's should not have been open there was so much glare ice, etc... It's fine if you leave diamonds open like that, but not lower-level intermediates, that's how people get hurt IMO.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hit Smuggs Friday and Saturday.  Both days were beautiful outside, but Friday was much better than Saturday. Woods were very variable Friday depending where you were, but it was a really fun day.  Saturday was fairly icy though.  Ruthie's should not have been open there was so much glare ice, etc... It's fine if you leave diamonds open like that, but not lower-level intermediates, that's how people get hurt IMO.



We were there as well all wknd (Fri-Sun)
Agree the ice was bad on Ruthie's and the headwall on Drifter was bad yesterday. That said, the coverage was fantastic over the rest of the mtn and both on/off map woods skied very well all things considered.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 7, 2016)

benski said:


> So what do you think will survive till Saturday?



Depends on how much rain ! Not much excess snow to push around other than on the superstar pod. What wasn't boilerplate yesterday only had traces of snow on it and I would think the rain will wash it away. No snowmaking temps, think it will be hard to recover. 

I'm no Killington expert but from what I 
Saw yesterday heat and rain will do some serious damage 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Mar 7, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Depends on how much rain ! Not much excess snow to push around other than on the superstar pod. What wasn't boilerplate yesterday only had traces of snow on it and I would think the rain will wash it away. No snowmaking temps, think it will be hard to recover.
> 
> I'm no Killington expert but from what I
> Saw yesterday heat and rain will do some serious damage
> ...



Damn. I am locked into a bus trip to Killington for next Saturday. At least there will still be some bumps, which i am most exited about.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 7, 2016)

benski said:


> Damn. I am locked into a bus trip to Killington for next Saturday. At least there will still be some bumps, which i am most exited about.



The bars will be open ! That can make up for less trails. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2016)

Sun is the great equalizer.Cannon sure was firm underneath but I had 2 great mornings of hi speed cruising.Unlimited sun sure makes conditons better when you can see where not to turn.Heres the thing though...I raved how good Mittersill was and sent many friends over.They came back saying "what?.I went over late morning and boy had it changed.I go there 1st runs and have a blast for 4 runs before anybody gets there.I'm always on the lift at 8:30 so that really helps.I will say that I didn't get off the mt till after 3 Sunday and was real suprized that my last run down Middle Ravine was still really nice.I dont know how it got fixed from the frozen cat tracks of last week but Middle Cannon to Rock Garden was sweet.And Upper Gremlin was hi speed heaven.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 7, 2016)

Had two awesome days this weekend at Sunday River.  They seemed to get snow the week before which was entombed under an inch of crust or so. So once the masses of people decrusted there was great snow. Weather was perfecto. And there was fresh blown snow both days. I was on a trail that had so much manmade snow the last few weeks - there was at least 10ft more than there was at edge of trail a few weeks ago. A little warm up this week isnt going to dampen much but the natural - excited for some softness next weekend


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 7, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Had two awesome days this weekend at Sunday River.  They seemed to get snow the week before which was entombed under an inch of crust or so. So once the masses of people decrusted there was great snow. Weather was perfecto. And there was fresh blown snow both days. I was on a trail that had so much manmade snow the last few weeks - there was at least 10ft more than there was at edge of trail a few weeks ago. A little warm up this week isnt going to dampen much but the natural - excited for some softness next weekend



yep sounds like its gettin to be sunday river max pass time. either this weekend or next. still hoping to get some decent powder-ish skiing in vt or adks this weekend. opensnow and tim kelley are talking possibilities for thursday night.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2016)

Jay was sweet today- save the wind holds on tram and flyer- woods were buttery with probably 4" fresh falling


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mount Snow was a blast on Sunday.  Conditions were great overall, but there were certainly patches of ice here and there.  There were minimal lift lines all day.  Grand Summit Express was ski-on almost all day while the Bluebird had at max 1-2 rows of people waiting to get into the lift line.

Stayed away from Sunbrook as only having 1 open trail over there makes it get ski'd off real quick and the lift is slow as hell.  Stayed away from the North Face also as the snow was ski'd off over there for the most part, even 1st thing in the AM.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Mount Snow was a blast on Sunday.  Conditions were great overall, but there were certainly patches of ice here and there.  There were minimal lift lines all day.  Grand Summit Express was ski-on almost all day while the Bluebird had at max 1-2 rows of people waiting to get into the lift line.
> 
> Stayed away from Sunbrook as only having 1 open trail over there makes it get ski'd off real quick and the lift is slow as hell.  Stayed away from the North Face also as the snow was ski'd off over there for the most part, even 1st thing in the AM.



The weather was mighty good on Sunday for sure!  The type of day where my wife and I chose to ride the Grandsummit a few times, even though as you noted the Bluebird line was minimal, and we even rode the Sunbrook Quad twice!   OK, the main reason we rode Sunbrook Quad twice was that given the race schedule our kids have this weekend, and tentatively next weekend as well, it's likely Easter Weekend before we get back to out home hill, and we're pretty sure that Sunbrook will be closed for the season by then given what it looks like mother nature is going to continue doing to us, and the amount of base back there - it's a decent,  but not huge amount of base there


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

drjeff said:


> The weather was mighty good on Sunday for sure!  The type of day where my wife and I chose to ride the Grandsummit a few times, even though as you noted the Bluebird line was minimal, and we even rode the Sunbrook Quad twice!   OK, the main reason we rode Sunbrook Quad twice was that given the race schedule our kids have this weekend, and tentatively next weekend as well, it's likely Easter Weekend before we get back to out home hill, and we're pretty sure that Sunbrook will be closed for the season by then given what it looks like mother nature is going to continue doing to us, and the amount of base back there - it's a decent,  but not huge amount of base there



Two of my favorite trails are the two Dippers on the Sunbrook side and I'm pretty sure neither trail has opened all season as they don't make snow on them.  They'll groom them, but they don't blow snow on those couple of trails on Sunbrook.

Long John was in good shape most of the day, but was quite icy the last time down it around 3:30.
The consensus best snow and trail(s) of the day was over to the left-hand side of the mountain if you're looking down from the summit - Cascade, Snowdance, Canyon, etc. - those trails were great from start to finish when I did my last run at 3:55ish though it was certainly getting ski'd off in some areas, especially at the top.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Two of my favorite trails are the two Dippers on the Sunbrook side and I'm pretty sure neither trail has opened all season as they don't make snow on them.  They'll groom them, but they don't blow snow on those couple of trails on Sunbrook.
> 
> Long John was in good shape most of the day, but was quite icy the last time down it around 3:30.
> The consensus best snow and trail(s) of the day was over to the left-hand side of the mountain if you're looking down from the summit - Cascade, Snowdance, Canyon, etc. - those trails were great from start to finish when I did my last run at 3:55ish though it was certainly getting ski'd off in some areas, especially at the top.



The Dippers haven't been open all season, and my wife especially is bemoaning that fact as they're some of her favorite trails just to relax and cruise on and take in the views down the Deerfield Valley.  She is super optimistic that in the next 2 weeks it's going to start snowing heavily and that they'll be open for Easter  :lol:  Those are also 2 trails that I am eagerly awaiting the snowmaking expansion in the next couple of seasons that will get them some snowmaking coverage and way more dependable snow conditions to enjoy!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

drjeff said:


> The Dippers haven't been open all season, and my wife especially is bemoaning that fact as they're some of her favorite trails just to relax and cruise on and take in the views down the Deerfield Valley.  She is super optimistic that in the next 2 weeks it's going to start snowing heavily and that they'll be open for Easter  :lol:  Those are also 2 trails that I am eagerly awaiting the snowmaking expansion in the next couple of seasons that will get them some snowmaking coverage and way more dependable snow conditions to enjoy!



I didn't think they had opened at all, but I didn't go at all early in the season and the people at Mount Snow I spoke to said they were not sure.  Every time I've taken the Sunbrook chair up I just look over to my left and see those sad trails with no snow on them and it makes me a little sad.  Even when the rest of the mountain is busy and there's lines for the Grand Summit and Bluebird, Sunbrook is usually ski-on for the chair so I like that a lot about it.  The snow tends to stay better over there due to less traffic.  However, with just basically having 1 trail over there this season, it hasn't been worth it to go over there.

Well, at least she's remaining positive, gotta give that to her, so kudos to Mrs. DrJeff.  Overall, I think Snow does a great job making snow and taking care of their snow.  Adding in more snowmaking capacity can only be a good thing though, that's for sure.

I'm also a big fan of Olympic over on the North Face, but I've only seen that opened on 1 of the days I have been there.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2016)

K was soft and sweet everywhere... Unbelievable what 50 can do for a mountain.. Lots of trail openings throughout the day


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> K is brutal today ! Better wait till it warms up a lot. A lot !



K was actually excellent Mon. & Tues. I was wondering what the heck you were talking about. Today (Wed) was to warm. Mountain lost a lot of snow in just one day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> K was actually excellent Mon. & Tues. I was wondering what the heck you were talking about. Today (Wed) was to warm. Mountain lost a lot of snow in just one day.



How much is a lot?  We've got a trip planned to ride the 19th and 20th, but I'm seeing pretty warm temps for extended forecasts.  How did their bases look today?


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> How much is a lot?  We've got a trip planned to ride the 19th and 20th, but I'm seeing pretty warm temps for extended forecasts.  How did their bases look today?



Lets just say that some of the naturals I skied yesterday were brown today. Even some of the snowmaking trails were on their last leg (Upper Bitter, lower Wildfire for example).


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 10, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> K was actually excellent Mon. & Tues. I was wondering what the heck you were talking about. Today (Wed) was to warm. Mountain lost a lot of snow in just one day.



Brutal = no fucking snow ! Boilerplate and hard as a fucking rock !

How's that ?? I skied all over and everyone that was present had the same thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

Is it going to be worth going to K for the weekend next week?  I like spring conditions, but if there's not a whole lot of trails open, the rest of my family probably isn't going to be thrilled.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 10, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Is it going to be worth going to K for the weekend next week?  I like spring conditions, but if there's not a whole lot of trails open, the rest of my family probably isn't going to be thrilled.



It's warm enough and you'll certainly have spring conditions. As for trail count I don't think you'll find anyone with more trails. 
My Sunday experience was most likely from not being warm enough to soften things up. Plenty warm now 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> It's warm enough and you'll certainly have spring conditions. As for trail count I don't think you'll find anyone with more trails.
> My Sunday experience was most likely from not being warm enough to soften things up. Plenty warm now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Not worried about the snow being too hard.  It isn't supposed to get back down below the 40's according to extended forecasts.  I'm more worried about snow coverage and their base holding up to the heat.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Brutal = no fucking snow ! Boilerplate and hard as a fucking rock !
> 
> How's that ?? I skied all over and everyone that was present had the same thoughts.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying you were wrong. I heard the same thing from people who were there over the weekend. All I'm saying is was vastly improved Mon./Tues. The same people I spoke with agreed.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 10, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm not saying you were wrong. I heard the same thing from people who were there over the weekend. All I'm saying is was vastly improved Mon./Tues. The same people I spoke with agreed.



Sorry ya I didn't want you to think I was bashing K ! Glad it improved for you on Monday. Some of my best days this season were there !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Mar 10, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Not worried about the snow being too hard.  It isn't supposed to get back down below the 40's according to extended forecasts.  I'm more worried about snow coverage and their base holding up to the heat.



Exactly - it's 24 hr above freezing temps from here on out.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 10, 2016)

Outer limits screenshot. Not good.  Skyship and. Sunrise closed for the season. Bear can't be far behind. No spring pass for me this year.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 10, 2016)

Torn on where to head this weekend. Have 3 ski vt passes left and heading to vt regardless. Already used passes at Sugarbush and Killington. Unfortunately will lose out on the fifth pass since I can't get off work to take a long weekend. 

Thinking Stowe Saturday and Okemo or Mt Snow on Sunday, or Okemo/Mt. Snow. I would def bank on Stowe but it's 5.5 hr drive and I won't get out of work until late tomorrow. 

I'm not a huge fan of Mt. Snow or Okemo but shorter drive there and back. 
I would do Jay but that's an even longer haul and I only have Sat and Sun unfortunately. 

Suggestions anyone? 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 10, 2016)

You have it about right. Stowe and another big snow maker. Maybe add Stratton into the mix


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

Kleetus said:


> Torn on where to head this weekend. Have 3 ski vt passes left and heading to vt regardless. Already used passes at Sugarbush and Killington. Unfortunately will lose out on the fifth pass since I can't get off work to take a long weekend.
> 
> Thinking Stowe Saturday and Okemo or Mt Snow on Sunday, or Okemo/Mt. Snow. I would def bank on Stowe but it's 5.5 hr drive and I won't get out of work until late tomorrow.
> 
> ...



We're in the same boat, having only used 1/3 Ski VT Passes and also thinking Stowe on Saturday.


----------

